# سؤال بخصوص oil/water emulsion



## annubis (15 فبراير 2012)

الســـلام عليـــكم

أتساءل عن كيفية عمل خليط من زيت و ماء في طور واحد متناسق بدون تعكير 
و لو هيستخدم emulsifier و خطوات العمل 
و شكرا و جزاكم الله خيرا :56:
​


----------



## هيثم سحويل (22 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم 

يتم خلط الزيت بالماء عن طريق استخدام مواد تسمى السيرفاكتانت(surfactant) وهذه المواد تقوم على تقليل التوتر السطحي وتسهل عملية التجانس بين الزيت والماء وعلى ما اعتقد انو ال emulsifier هي احد انواع الsurfactant, لكن في ملاحظة مهمة ليس دائما هذه المواد تؤدي الى التجانس الكامل بين اي زيت والماء, قد تقوم يتجربة على عدة عينات تضم عدة زيوت مختلفة منها لا يتم فيه التجانس. 

هناك 3 نتائج محتملة :
microemulsion:يكون لون الزيت والماء شفاف اي لا لون له تقريبا ويحافظ على شكله مع تغير الظروف المحيطة(الحرارة,.. وهذه النتيجة التي نريدها والتي تستخدم في تطبيقات متتعددة
emulsion: يحدث التجانس ولكن يكون اللون ابيض حليبي وهذه النتيجة غير مرغوبة
no emulsion:لا يحدث التجانس بتاتا ويظهر طبقتين وهذا ايضا غير مرغوب
يبقى عندي الحالة الاولى هي فقط الحالة المستخدمة
هناك عدة دراسات تستخدم المايكراملشن في زيادة نسبة امتصاص الدولء داخل الجسم من خلال زيادة المساحة الداخلية لل molecules للمادة الفعالة.
والله اعلى واعلم
دعواتك


----------



## mahmoudAziz2010 (19 مارس 2012)

annubis قال:


> الســـلام عليـــكم
> 
> أتساءل عن كيفية عمل خليط من زيت و ماء في طور واحد متناسق بدون تعكير
> و لو هيستخدم emulsifier و خطوات العمل
> ...



السلام عليكم
يمكنك استخدام الكحول (الايزوبروبيل) 
اذب الزيت فى الكحول ثم ضفه على الماء
دا على حسب علمى والله اعلم


----------

